# E-petition



## deb3001 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I have started an e-petition on the government's website asking for councils to provide overnight stopover areas for motorhomes and to lift height barriers to enable motorhomes to use car parks. I would be most grateful if as many of you could sign my petition and perhaps get family and friends to do the same as 100,000 signatures are needed for the petition to be of any use.
The petition is titled British Aires and the petition number is 50323.

Thank you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea..........

but ( isn't there always one....)

the Government's position is that the provision of such facilities is entirely down to the local authority and the Government would not wish to exert influence on the Local Authority.

I would sign, but strongly suspect that even with well over 100,000 signatures this will get nowhere.... 

Sadly I cannot find it - that number and title does not seem to exist but;

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/27376

does exist and is on a very similar trend, it has a grand total of 641 signatures so is very unlikely to reach the 100,000 sought.......

and that started in January 2013.

Dave


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've signed it. If we don't take action as individuals then nothing will get done, got to try something and signing this is an easy start.

I live in the south Lakes and I'm sick of feeling like a leper just for daring to wild camp on my own doorstep.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Agree with Dally1 - I've signed it too.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Debby

as Dave said above; central government would say it's up to the local authorities in England, and probably similar in Scotland, Wales & NI. 
It could have had some more details as to what is actually provided on the continent, and is a bit vague on detail. 
You don't stand a cat in hell's chance, but I've signed it. :roll:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Can anyone please tell me where I can find the petition organized by deb3001.
Many thanks,
Norman.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/50323


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that, will attach my name to it.
Norman.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Signed


Trevor


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Signed too!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Signed


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

the problem with having this forced on them, how would they be managed, as councils are cutting back all the times so theres no way they would pay wardens, and then the scheme would be abused by the professional traveller's who then leave all their rubbish behind. think about it, this is why height barriers went up. it seems like a good idea but it needs more thought about how these schemes are run etc.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Signed.
I've heard there are other campervan sites, I wonder if they have been approached? :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Signed


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/50323

Signed


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I have done this myself as have others.

At the best we get 1,000 signatures far short of 100,000

There are 275,000 motor Caravans registered with DVLA at 30 the September 2012, so at 2 to a van that would be 550.000 potential signatures.

Apathy reigns.

Instead of individuals putting up these random petitions which always get the same response. "It is up to local authorities not the central government" An organised group is needed to formulate a considered request before asking for signatures.

John


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*petition*

signed


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Mike, I have now signed it, only 99,964 to go.......

do agree that it is rather vaguely written and the Government will not pay it any attention.........  

Dave


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The big problem with all of these petitions is they try to cover too many items.

1. Height Barriers.

2. Overnight Parking of Motor Caravans for human habitation away from camp/caravan sites.

3. Sleeping, Eating and Cooking in a motor vehicle day or night

4. Provision of water supplies

5. Provision of toilet disposal facilities 

Abroad they still use height barriers but also leave an area for large vehicles to park where space permits. We have come across many places where there is underground parking which is limited to low vehicles. In this country they try to prevent access to vehicles larger than private cars without considering the needs of families using people carriers or disabled people, never mind converted commercial vehicles used as mobile accommodation.

The definition of Auto Caravan is enshrined in EU legislation as a vehicle of type M with a special body. In the UK we have the definition enshrined in the Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960 which lumps motor caravans in with Touring caravans, Static holiday caravans and Park homes. Until this is sorted there will be no way forward.

Sleeping, Cooking and eating in a vehicle should not be of concern if it is properly parked within the rules or legislation. In the UK we have too many people who want to interfere with the activities of other even if it is non of their business.

Water supplies are now privatised and these companies will not provide a supply for free. Profit is their motive and they are mainly owned by our continental cousins anyway. All of the Victorian water fountains found along our roads have been disconnected for "Health and safety"!!! reasons. 

Local Authorities are closing public toilets. There is no legal requirement now for them to be provided. Getting somewhere to dump waste contaminated by chemicals is left to camp sites and club CLs. 

Each of these categories would need separate petitions to stand a chance of getting anything from the system.

There are many former picnic areas that could be utilised for overnight parking, but because of "dogging","cottaging" and other pervert activities in public places, the authorities take the easy way out and close them off with barriers and large rocks to prevent legitimate access to all. Removing the associated public toilet facilities in the process. Rather than acting against these individuals activities.

Provision for the nomadic travelling lifestyle is almost non existent in the UK, as provision is aimed at getting them off the road and into settled communities. We stand little chance of the authorities providing such facilities for the, non ethic traveller of choice, who do not have an anti discrimination body to back them up. 

The existing big clubs do not want change as this would affect their monopoly site provision. Most other clubs are rally biased and do not want any other provision. Forums tend to be inward looking just like the clubs. 

There is a need for cooperation between motor caravan users to seek alternative provision. United we stand, divided we fall.

I have signed the petition, although I doubt if it will get any where.

John


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

signed wtg


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

signed


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

another signature


----------



## mgvaman (Dec 13, 2012)

one more number 65


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Signed.


----------

